#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Контакты >  > > >  >  > Буддийские проекты >  > > >  >  >  Коаны о Мастере Фоюане на сайте монастыря Юньмэнь (в Вичате)

## Еше Нинбо

*Здесь будут размещаться новые коаны о Мастере Фоюане, которые не вошли в сборники коанов "Когда пьёшь воду, думай об её источнике" (2011г.) и "Поиск Источника в море Будды" (2012г.)*
(https://board.buddhist.ru/showthread.php?t=18456)

佛源老和尚公案 | 雷厉风行

小西天建成后，云门寺有僧往小西天跑，小西天当家与师约法：云门寺男众不能去小西天，小西天女众不能去云门寺。师到男众斋堂曰：“我告诉你们，你们敢去小西天，就打断你们的腿

*Коан о досточтимом Фоюане от 9 февраля 2018 года:*
http://mp.weixin.qq.com/s/G_I1-BxUkXqWh-LvtN7QNg

Перевод на русский Еше Нинбо:
* 
Быстро и решительно*
Когда построили женское отделение монастыря Юньмэнь, монахи стали бегать туда, и тогда Досточтимый Фоюань и настоятельница Сяоситхень (дословно "Маленький западный рай") установили правило, согласно которому монахи не должны посещать Сяоситхень, а монахини не должны посещать монастырь Юньмэнь (мужскую часть монастырского комплекса). 
Мастер Фоюань дал проповедь в вегетарианской трапезной мужского монастыря. Он сказал: «Если кто-либо из вас окажется в Сяоситхень, тому сломаю ноги!» 


*Примечание переводчика:*
公案，禪宗術語，指禪宗祖師的一段言行，或是一個小故事，通常是與禪宗祖師開悟過程，或是教學片斷相關。公案的原義為中國古代官府的判决文書，臨濟宗以參公案作為一種禪修方式，希望參禪者如法官一樣，判斷古代祖師的案例，以達到開悟，又稱公案禪。大慧宗杲禪師由公案禪中，發展出話頭禪法。收集公案的著名著作有《五燈會元》、《景德傳燈錄》《无门关》《碧岩录》等。
Из энциклопедии:
Гунъань (коан) -чань-буддийский термин. Небольшой рассказ или изречение патриархов чань-буддизма. Обычно имеет отношение к процессу пробуждения патриарха или отрывок из обучения им учеников. Изначальный смысл слова - письменный приговор в администрации, суде древнего Китая. Школа Линьцзи (в Японии Риндзай) взяла гунъань в качестве метода совершенствования в чань (дзен) с надеждой на то, что практикующий сможет подобно судье в древнем Китае вынести вердикт в отношении дела патриарха древности. Тем самым достигнув через это прозрения. Этот метод называется чань коанов. Затем чань коанов китайский мастер Дахуэй Цзунгао развил в метод хуатоу (медитации на начало слова) Знаменитые китайские сборники коанов: "Сборник пяти светильников", "Записки с лазурного утёса", "Записи передачи светильников Диндэ", "Застава, не имеющая ворот".
*Досточтимый Фоюань является тринадцатым патриархом школы Юньмэнь чань-буддизма, наследующим линию передачи Дхармы непосредственно от наставника Сюй Юня.*

佛源老和尚公案 | 莫谈人非

有尼于师前议论另一尼，恰遇该尼走来，师大声喊：“有人在讲你坏话！”
尼大吓。

*Коан Его Святейшества Фоюаня от 12 февраля 2018 года:*
http://mp.weixin.qq.com/s/Rob4gvrxoz6zU-f7yKn4FQ
*
"Не говорите плохо о других людях".*
Одна монахиня стала перед Учителем Фоюанем обсуждать другую монахиню. И так получилось, что как раз та монахиня, о которой шёл разговор, откуда ни возьмись подошла к ним. Учитель Фоюань громко закричал ей: "Один человек о тебе сейчас говорит плохие слова!" Монахиня сильно испугалась.



Комментарий Еше Нинбо:
"Милосердный и сострадательный Будда, обладающий всеми сиддхами и в Чистой земле не оставляет своих духовных сынов и внуков благословлениями и наставлениями.
Лама кхьен! Лама, всегда думай обо мне!".



佛源老和尚公案 | 拔生死草

有僧初到，师令其去原来的化生窑处拔草。
中午，师问僧：“拔得怎么样？”
僧曰：“还有一大片没有拔。”
师骂曰：“真蠢！”说完就走。
僧在那里拔了半年草方才明白，原来师要他拔生死地上之草。

*Коан Его Святейшества Фоюаня от 16 февраля 2018 года: "Вырвать сорняки рождения и смерти сансары"*
http://mp.weixin.qq.com/s/56og_yZSqzZQUmgQKN-qvQ

Перевод:
 Учитель Фоюань направил одного новопосвящённого монаха полоть сорняки возле места, где раньше располагалась печь для кремации умерших монахов.
В обед Учитель Фоюань спросил его: "Как идёт прополка?"
Монах ответил: "Ещё остался большой участок, который я не прополол".
Учитель Фоюань отругал его: "Действительно, тупица!" - повернулся и ушёл.
Монах полол на том месте сорняки полгода и только потом понял, что Учитель имел в виду прополку сорняков на земле рождения и смерти.


源公常谓老居士曰：“你们有没有钱坐车来拜佛啊？你们有钱坐车来拜佛就行了，这里有的你吃有的你住，不用给钱常住，留着以后多来拜佛。”

佛源老和尚语录 | 多来拜佛
*Коан Мастера Фоюаня – «Больше простирайтесь перед Буддой» от 24 января 2018г.*
http://mp.weixin.qq.com/s/zTZK1URXM6KO2vkmy1wTRA

Мастер Фоюань часто говорил пожилым мирянам-буддистам: «Есть ли у вас деньги приезжать сюда поклоняться Будде? Вам достаточно оплатить дорогу, чтобы приехать сюда паломниками. Здесь жилья и еды хватит на всех. Можете здесь бесплатно жить постоянно. Оставшись здесь, больше простирайтесь перед Буддой».


佛源老和尚公案 | 莫向外求
师常在过堂时察看斋堂与居士餐厅。一次见有居士拿钵进来吃饭，遂一杖把钵打掉，呵斥道：“你拿钵乞食啊？来到这里就是回家，家里的东西不用，拿外面的东西做什么？”

*Коан Мастера Фоюаня – «Не стремитесь вовне» от 28 января 2018г.*
http://mp.weixin.qq.com/s/7sLnWmtKcBXopqjtx5Ci0Q

Его Святейшество Фоюань часто осматривал вегетарианский храм-трапезную, а также столовую для мирян-буддистов во время проведения ритуала Готан (ритуал принятия пищи, которые проходят в монастыре за завтраком и обедом до полудня в вегетарианском храме). 
Однажды один дюйши (мирянин-буддист) зашёл в трапезную с монашеской патрой, чтобы покушать. Мастер Фоюань выбил посохом патру из рук этого дюйши и стал ругаться: «Ты взял патру, чтобы просить еду как подаяние? Когда ты приезжаешь сюда, ты возвращаешься к себе домой. Ты не пользуешься домашними приборами, зачем ты берёшь чужие?»

----------

Монферран (11.02.2018)

----------


## Еше Нинбо

佛源老和尚公案 | 莫谈人非

有尼于师前议论另一尼，恰遇该尼走来，师大声喊：“有人在讲你坏话！”
尼大吓。

Коан Его Святейшества Фоюаня от 12 февраля 2018 года:
*
"Не говорите плохо о других людях".*
Одна монахиня стала перед Учителем Фоюанем обсуждать другую монахиню. И так получилось, что как раз та монахиня, о которой шёл разговор, откуда ни возьмись подошла к ним. Учитель Фоюань громко закричал ей: "Один человек о тебе сейчас говорит плохие слова!" Монахиня сильно испугалась.

Комментарий Еше Нинбо:
"Милосердный и сострадательный Будда, обладающий всеми сиддхами и в Чистой земле не оставляет своих духовных сынов и внуков благословлениями и наставлениями.
Лама кхьен! Лама, всегда думай обо мне!".

----------

Владимир Николаевич (13.02.2018), Монферран (21.02.2018)

----------


## Еше Нинбо

http://mp.weixin.qq.com/s/56og_yZSqzZQUmgQKN-qvQ

佛源老和尚公案 | 拔生死草

有僧初到，师令其去原来的化生窑处拔草。
中午，师问僧：“拔得怎么样？”
僧曰：“还有一大片没有拔。”
师骂曰：“真蠢！”说完就走。
僧在那里拔了半年草方才明白，原来师要他拔生死地上之草。

*Коан Его Святейшества Фоюаня от 16 февраля 2018 года: "Вырвать сорняки рождения и смерти сансары"*

Перевод:
 Учитель Фоюань направил одного новопосвящённого монаха полоть сорняки возле места, где раньше располагалась печь для кремации умерших монахов.
В обед Учитель Фоюань спросил его: "Как идёт прополка?"
Монах ответил: "Ещё остался большой участок, который я не прополол".
Учитель Фоюань отругал его: "Действительно, тупица!" - повернулся и ушёл.
Монах полол на том месте сорняки полгода и только потом понял, что Учитель имел в виду прополку сорняков на земле рождения и смерти.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (16.02.2018), Монферран (21.02.2018)

----------


## Еше Нинбо

源公常谓老居士曰：“你们有没有钱坐车来拜佛啊？你们有钱坐车来拜佛就行了，这里有的你吃有的你住，不用给钱常住，留着以后多来拜佛。”

佛源老和尚语录 | 多来拜佛
http://mp.weixin.qq.com/s/zTZK1URXM6KO2vkmy1wTRA
*Коан Мастера Фоюаня – «Больше простирайтесь перед Буддой» от 24 января 2018г.
*
Мастер Фоюань часто говорил пожилым мирянам-буддистам: «Есть ли у вас деньги приезжать сюда поклоняться Будде? Вам достаточно оплатить дорогу, чтобы приехать сюда паломниками. Здесь жилья и еды хватит на всех. Можете здесь бесплатно жить постоянно. Оставшись здесь, больше простирайтесь перед Буддой».

----------

Монферран (21.02.2018)

----------


## Еше Нинбо

佛源老和尚公案 | 莫向外求
师常在过堂时察看斋堂与居士餐厅。一次见有居士拿钵进来吃饭，遂一杖把钵打掉，呵斥道：“你拿钵乞食啊？来到这里就是回家，家里的东西不用，拿外面的东西做什么？”

*Коан Мастера Фоюаня – «Не стремитесь вовне» от 28 января 2018г.*
http://mp.weixin.qq.com/s/7sLnWmtKcBXopqjtx5Ci0Q

Его Святейшество Фоюань часто осматривал вегетарианский храм-трапезную, а также столовую для мирян-буддистов во время проведения ритуала Готан (ритуал принятия пищи, которые проходят в монастыре за завтраком и обедом до полудня в вегетарианском храме). 
Однажды один дюйши (мирянин-буддист) зашёл в трапезную с монашеской патрой, чтобы покушать. Мастер Фоюань выбил посохом патру из рук этого дюйши и стал ругаться: «Ты взял патру, чтобы просить еду как подаяние? Когда ты приезжаешь сюда, ты возвращаешься к себе домой. Ты не пользуешься домашними приборами, зачем ты берёшь чужие?»

----------

Монферран (21.02.2018)

----------

